# Centipedes in Greece



## TheOneAndOnly (Jan 17, 2010)

Can someone tell me what species pedes are there in Greece, I got me 8 new 10-15 cm pedes last week, all of them are different varieties some are yellow with red legs, other are black with red head and yellow legs and there's one black with red head and blue legs ... a friend of mine caught them in Greece, last summer


----------



## dodong_bunal (Jan 17, 2010)

pictures of your pedes might help on identifying it..


----------



## SAn (Jan 17, 2010)

Cingulata is the most common pede, coming in different colorforms, depending on area. In North, near Bulgaria, those colorforms are common. 
Area of collecting and pictures will be of better help.


----------



## TheOneAndOnly (Jan 20, 2010)

The camera was broken, so i shot them with the mobile phone  ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5htUAViPbmU Are they S. cingulata ?


----------



## SAn (Jan 20, 2010)

Cingulata different colorforms alright. Especially the black and the olive/red are pretty common. As for the one with the "blue legs" i couldnt even make out the shape of the pede  Too foggy. But based on location and size its cingulata aswell.


----------



## TheOneAndOnly (Jan 20, 2010)

okey  thx


----------



## TheOneAndOnly (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi, I caught me some new pedes from Bulgaria and Greece from greec i caught a yellow one with orange legs and a black line on it's back, and 5-10 black ones with red legs, I'll make HQ pictures ! I already have 41 10-15cm long pedes  .


----------

